# does infrared light harm plants?



## Beni (Oct 15, 2008)

would the infrared light given off by a night vision camera affect the development of plants?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 20, 2008)

No, it's very low energy, and no where near the spectrum that will affect photosynthesis or flowering.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 20, 2008)

Beni said:
			
		

> would the infrared light given off by a night vision camera affect the development of plants?


 
*:farm: only insofaras the remote radio signal type would be easily intercepted and LEO would ultimately tear down the grow, if you catch my meaning *


----------



## ocean59 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, I have been scouring the internet for a couple days, and am hoping someone has more information about this.

These night vision infrared cameras all have IR LED emitters (30 per camera in my case) spewing light in the 850nm frequency. I am greatly concerned as to whether or not the plants will detect this light, and if it will interrupt the cycle.

I've read opinions both ways, some say it is actually beneficial, others say that the infrared light (and lack thereof) is what tells the plants night is beginning.

Obviously I don't want my flowering plants to hermaph, but I do want top notch security. Does anybody have any real life experience using these things??

Thanks so much,
Jason


			
				Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> No, it's very low energy, and no where near the spectrum that will affect photosynthesis or flowering.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 24, 2009)

Beni said:
			
		

> would the infrared light given off by a night vision camera affect the development of plants?


Are you going to watch them grow at night ?


----------



## BBFan (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think the plant can even sense anything over 700 nm, and it certainly does not affect photosynthesis.  The waves are too long and very low energy.

Ultraviolet- yes.  But not infared.


----------



## ocean59 (Aug 24, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Are you going to watch them grow at night ?


 

   LOL no, and I don't even need the IR lights/cameras pointed directly at them, but I do need them close enough that inevitably some decent amount of this light will be reflecting onto the plants.

   As for why I want to be able to see my entire garden at night, well I'll just quote Dilated Peoples on that one...

_"[Evidence]
The neighborhood watch is jewels and spots
It's mine and yours, let's guard the block
This ain't the cops, It's the neighborhood watch
It's mine and yours, let's guard the block

[Iriscience]
The neighborhood watch, guard the block
Watch for criminals and watch for cops
It ain't gon' stop, it's the neighborhood watch
Watch for criminals and watch for cops"_

peace,
Jason


----------



## ocean59 (Aug 24, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I don't think the plant can even sense anything over 700 nm, and it certainly does not affect photosynthesis. The waves are too long and very low energy.
> 
> Ultraviolet- yes. But not infared.


 
Thanks for the quick reply. Do you per chance have any sources available to back this up, or any direct experience using these types of lights, even friend of a friend??

I oh so want to believe that what you say is true, as a couple other people have posted similar opinions in the past. But I don't want to allow myself to be convinced by people's hunches just because it's convenient.

I've also read where having the improper balance of IR light in the day (indoor grows) is detrimental, so this leads me that perhaps the plant can sense it? I just really don't know lol, but want to learn.

A sincere thanks for sharing your opinion in any case, I do truly appreciate the help!! 

Take care,
Jason


----------



## BBFan (Aug 25, 2009)

ocean59 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply. Do you per chance have any sources available to back this up, or any direct experience using these types of lights, even friend of a friend??
> 
> I oh so want to believe that what you say is true, as a couple other people have posted similar opinions in the past. But I don't want to allow myself to be convinced by people's hunches just because it's convenient.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jason-
Here is a link to a chart I posted in another thread regarding light spectrum and photosynthesis (can't post the same pic twice on the forum).  As you can see from the chart, anything in the red spectrum over 700 nm has no effect whatsover on the plant, as the plant can't "see" it.  Infrared operates around 850 nm, and is therefore way above that range.

Sorry though, I have no personal anecdotal experience to back this up.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46269


----------



## ocean59 (Aug 26, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hi Jason-
> Here is a link to a chart I posted in another thread regarding light spectrum and photosynthesis (can't post the same pic twice on the forum). As you can see from the chart, anything in the red spectrum over 700 nm has no effect whatsover on the plant, as the plant can't "see" it. Infrared operates around 850 nm, and is therefore way above that range.
> 
> Sorry though, I have no personal anecdotal experience to back this up.
> ...


 
Thanks much. I am hoping that my simplest understanding of this (which is as you state here) is indeed correct. Every chart I've seen also indicates that this wavelength is off the charts of recogniziable light. 

For good measure, I think I will angle the 4 cameras to the perimeter at night, after "spraying" the plants with the wavelength for an hour or two at sunset/sunrise in hopes of achieving the benefits Ed Rosenthal talks about in his 2005 outdated answer to this question.


----------



## ocean59 (Aug 26, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> There is Chlorophyl A and B.
> Both have absorption in the visible and UV light spectrum.
> 
> These pigments are involved in Photosystem I and II.
> ...


 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!  

You have given me much food for thought and broken the stagnation in my current cycle of research. I will delve further into the areas you have mentioned for a more complete understanding of the processed involved here. 

Clearly I'm a noob, but I know I can master this eventually. Didn't know about the genotype logic - I certainly had a different understanding (or lack thereof) and will go read up on the topic.

My main (perhaps ignorant) concern was due to my only experience growing, about 5 years ago when I was assisting a friend with his indoor crop. My job was to turn the lights off each morning LOL. One day, I turned the lights off, but accidentally left the 70 watt incandescent overhead on. It was discovered (amidst much shouting and cursing) 8 hours later during the dark period. 

This event alone caused most of the 20 plants to hermaph, even tho there were only 2-3 weeks left to harvest. I couldn't believe it, felt like an *******, and just assumed that all plants were susceptible to such a stress related event.

Here I am trying to help 5 years later, haven't learned anything in between, and the great "security cam" idea. After they got here, I started remembering the event from 5 years ago, and hence these threads. 

Thanks again dude, it means the world to me!

peace,
Jason


----------



## BBFan (Aug 26, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> There is Chlorophyl A and B.
> Both have absorption in the visible and UV light spectrum.
> 
> These pigments are involved in Photosystem I and II.
> ...


 
Brandon-
IR and UV are at the opposite ends of the light spectrum. Here is a chart showing the different pigments in a plant and the absorbtion of light spectrums on each. Are there other pigments that are affected in the high red range?

Also, as far as hermaphrodites go, I've read through some (but not all) of the info you posted in the links in your bio thread. Do you suggest that a true female can be produced through effective and proper breeding? Would it be possible to create seeds with such traits, or is it the luck of the draw? From what type of male plant would the pollen need to come from? Seems to me that once you've isolated the genotype, you could only produce a mother and clone from her. I guess what I'm asking is, if you start from seed, can you ever be sure the female you end up with is a true female? Or are we always dealing with a male/female plant?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2009)

> You are a man... Correct?
> well... I can give you hormones (estrogen, progesterone, FSH, etc...) and these will make you develop female characteristics (man boobs).
> You may look like a woman now but you are still a man genetically.


Sure would make the shower more fun...:giggle:


----------



## BBFan (Aug 26, 2009)

You talking about showering alone Hick? :rofl: :rofl: 

Thanks for the input Brandon.  All this is way out of my league and sometimes I think the small bits of info I do garner from your posts and links are dangerous when taken out of contxt. 

But I think stressing a grow to isolate true females, then selecting those plants with the most desirable traits, may be a good thing when it comes to breeding for seeds.  Maybe I'll try it on the next grow.

Thanks again.


----------

